# horse proofing a trailer



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

My husband recently bought a slant/stock combo to tote around the goats. I would like to use it from time to time for the horses. I was cleaning it yesterday and noticed that in the front stall there are running lights on the OUTSIDE of the trailer. When they installed the lights though, they screwed completely through the wall and there are 2 SHARP screw ends exposed inside the livestock area. Not a big deal for the goats because they can't reach that high, but it is right at head level for a horse. Can I just cut those off, or file them down? Or is there something I can cover them with?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I would replace the screws with small bolts and cap nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

A Dremel or hand grinder will make short work of them. Ground flush and smooth it should resolve the issue, although as was also mentioned, replacing with more suitable hardware is another (albeit more time consuming) solution. 

Take a very close look elsewhere for similar issues. If this trailer was not designed for horses but only small stock chances are you may find other potential snags...and you know how horses are, if they can hurt themselves on something, they will. :wink:


----------

